# Bay hippie 9/1



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

Easy limits today ! What a great way to start off the month ! 20 redfish in the box by 10 AM !! Customers did not want to be exposed on the internet as they were "in hiding "!! Give us a call to get in on remaining September and October dates !!! 

Captain Scott Hanchey 
337-302-6232


----------

